# can't find the right word for this...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

does anyone know the right word for the rubber grip that you can purchase to slide over the grip of your pistol???

it's not the hogue grip.....


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

"Slip-On Grips" or "Slip-On Rubber Grips".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Handall is what that one outfit calls them.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The thin, cut-off piece of bicycle innertube that some Glock fans have been using for 15+ years was popularly known as the "Glock Sock"; is that it? :mrgreen:


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

"Quick Grip" is another


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

"A" grip??


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That thingy thing.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

The Glock condom????


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I've heard it called a "Grip Sleeve"


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Pachmayr used to make a good one that had no palm swells or any other weird deformations


----------

